# NHS funding and help, OH has child already. Please help!



## charlyn (Oct 26, 2011)

Apologies if this is in the wrong section..

Im very confused atm with trying to work out what treatment we would be entitled to. We have been trying ttc for 19 months and so far have had blood tests done (21 day showed no ovulation) and have been booked in for a transvaginal ultrasound for 4 weeks time as I have had irregular/long cycles all my life and its suspected I have PCOS. My doctor said that we cant be reffered to a fertility specialist until we have been trying for 2 years (although my previous doctor said we could be reffered earlier after the results of the 21 day test as it showed a problem, we then moved doctors due to house move).

Just wondering if anyone can tell me what help/treatment we will get on the NHS? OH has a child from previous relationship and all I know is that we are not entitled to IVF. Anyone know if we are entitled to Clomid, Injectables, IUI etc? We are in Derby if that helps.
Thanks for reading.


----------



## Rose10 (Aug 14, 2011)

Hello xxxx 

all areas are different in respect to that rules they had i know where i live they have to me that because my husband has kids from previous relationship were not entitle to any help with any thing what so ever but iv know people who live further up north who are aloud help for certain things. 

the only way your going to find out for deffentnt what rules are in you area is to be refured to you local hospital to see a fertility person who will tel you yes or no or ask you gp xxxxxx 

good luck xxxx


----------



## charlyn (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi Rose thanks for replying.

I guess i will have to ask, I already looked at my PCT funding guidelines online and it was only clear that we would not get IVF. Its confusing though because it seems anyone can get clomid even if their partner has children etc so im just wondering about any other treatments.
x


----------



## Ticky (Feb 21, 2012)

Hiya hun

I cant totally relate. My dh is named on another child's birth certificate (its not his) and that stopped me getting ivf through the nhs   ridiculous. They offered me Clomid but the consultant told me thats all they would be able to offer, they couldn't offer my dh any treatment   They really limit what they hand out, clomid was my only offer xx


----------



## Vickytick (Feb 25, 2011)

It's so hard my dh has a son from a previous marriage and I had a mc both with  a previous partner but also with dh but have got 3 nhs ivf goes just about to start number 2. It's massively different but it's on,y the next level thats dependent on criteria you should get first level treatment on the nhs through you local hosp.

Xx


----------



## Biriyani (Oct 30, 2009)

Hi there - for me (South Yorkshire) I was given one go on the NHS but I think my consultant kind-of very kindly fudged it.  The rule seemed to be that if the children don't live with you you can have it, so he just didn't ask, ticked the box and we kept quiet.

We had to pay for the second go and the FET, though...

Good luck with it all xxx


----------

